# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  ibook HD

## 69eyes

Χαιρεται mac users...Ετοιμάζομαι να παραγγείλω ενα ibook 12αρι, αλλα ο δίσκος του είιναι μόλις 40gb...Μου είπαν κάτω στο applestore οτι για την αλλαγή του δίσκου πρεπει να γίνει παραγγελία απο΄έξω κλπ κλπ πράγμα που φαντάζομαι θα πάρει κανα μήνα... 

Αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι αν γίνεται να αλλαχτεί ο δίσκος manually με κάποιον άλλο από αυτούς που κυκλοφορούν στην αγορά. (Μόνο απ'εξω δλδ γίνεται η μοντα?)

Το έχει κάνει κανείς? Είναι συγκεκριμένοι οι δίσκοι που δέχεται???

Ps. το ibook είναι η αγγλικη έκδοση (το αναφέρω γιατι μου είπαν οτι στην ελληνική δεν αλλάζει ο δίσκος γιατι δεν χωράει, λόγω πληκτρολογίου ή κάτι τέτοιο) {ακου να δεις...!!!)


 ::

----------


## vegos

> Χαιρεται mac users...Ετοιμάζομαι να παραγγείλω ενα ibook 12αρι, αλλα ο δίσκος του είιναι μόλις 40gb...Μου είπαν κάτω στο applestore οτι για την αλλαγή του δίσκου πρεπει να γίνει παραγγελία απο?έξω κλπ κλπ πράγμα που φαντάζομαι θα πάρει κανα μήνα... 
> 
> Αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι αν γίνεται να αλλαχτεί ο δίσκος manually με κάποιον άλλο από αυτούς που κυκλοφορούν στην αγορά. (Μόνο απ'εξω δλδ γίνεται η μοντα?)
> 
> Το έχει κάνει κανείς? Είναι συγκεκριμένοι οι δίσκοι που δέχεται???
> 
> Ps. το ibook είναι η αγγλικη έκδοση (το αναφέρω γιατι μου είπαν οτι στην ελληνική δεν αλλάζει ο δίσκος γιατι δεν χωράει, λόγω πληκτρολογίου ή κάτι τέτοιο) {ακου να δεις...!!!)


Σιγά μη δεν άλλαζε  ::   ::   ::   ::  

http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/83.14.0.html

----------


## 69eyes

Ωραίος οδηγός.....(αλλά μεταξύ μας λίγο παλούκι μου φαίνεται-πολύ πράμα βγαζει απο μέσα)... Εσύ vegos το έχεις επιχειρήσει? Υπάρχει κανείς έμπειρος που να το έχει ξανακάνει? Θα τον ανταμοίψω  ::   ::

----------


## koki

Η ελληνική έκδοση είναι (προφανώς) ίδια (ολόιδια όμως.. σιγά μην κάναν ξεχωριστό hardware για τους 100 Ελληνες MAc Users...). 

Απλά λένε αηδίες γιατί ίσως δεν του στέλνουν custom ελληνικά απ'όξω.

----------


## bchris

Αλλαζει μια χαρα μη φοβασαι...  :: 

Στο δικο μου ειχα αλλαξει δυο, απλα λιγη προσοχη θελει και το Apple service manual.

----------


## 69eyes

Μετα απο κάτι τέτοιο μάλλον κάνει φτερά και η εγγύηση ετσι?  ::  

bchris να σε ενοχλήσω όταν είμαι έτοιμος να κάνεις την επέμβαση?
Όποιος άλλος γνώστης ευπρόσδεκτος φυσικά  ::

----------


## mpak

μα θα παρεις καινουργιο ibook τωρα που βγαζει τα ιντελ μοντελα?ηδη καταργησε τα ΡΒ 17" και 15" και ολα τα ppc imac.καλυτερα να κανεις λιγο υπομονη εκτος αν βρεις κανενα used σε παρα πολυ καλη τιμη.

----------


## 69eyes

Το έχω υπόψην μου ,απλά πιστεύω οτι οι τιμές απο τα νέα θα είναι πολύ υψηλότερες...

----------


## bchris

> Μετα απο κάτι τέτοιο μάλλον κάνει φτερά και η εγγύηση ετσι?  
> 
> bchris να σε ενοχλήσω όταν είμαι έτοιμος να κάνεις την επέμβαση?


Πιθανοτατα.

Οποτε θελεις, απο την στιγμη που αποδεχτεις την ευθυνη σε περιπτωση ...που πετυχει η εγχειρηση, αλλα αποθανει ο ασθενης  ::

----------


## koki

Ένα τελευταίο:

"το ibook είναι αγγλική έκδοση γιατί..."

σε αυτή την πρόταση η σωστή συνέχεια είναι:

"..δε θέλω να πληρώνω κερατιάτικα"/"...δε θέλω να με πιάσουν κοροϊδο"/"... δε θέλω να κάνω δωρεά στην Rainbow" etc

Να ξέρεις ότι το ελληνικό σε σχέση με το αγγλικό ουσιαστικα έχει ΜΙΑ διαφορά:
το πληκτρολόγιο έχει στα κουμπάκια πάνω δεξιά και ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες  ::  

Όταν ο θεός έδωσε στους ανθρώπους το Full Unicode Support, παρ'ότι στην Apple είχαν ανοιχτές αγκάλες, στην Rainbow μάλλον εθελοτυφλούσαν.

----------


## 69eyes

Βάση του οδηγού απο το ifixit έκανα αντικατάσταση του 40αρη δίσκου που φοράει το ibook με έναν 80άρη, όλα καλά μέχρι εδώ, η εγχειρηση πέτυχε, ο ασθενής έζησε. 
Πάω λοιπόν ωραία και καλά να περάσω το λειτουργικό στον νέο δίσκο αλλά...να'σου το ερωτηματικό (όσο και αν πάταγα το c ήταν σαν να μην υπήρχε) και δεν πήγαινε παρακάτω. Να σημειώσω οτι κρατώντας το option πατημένο για να τσεκάρει το hardware δεν μου εμφάνιζε καν δίσκο, tpt (ίσως βέβαια αυτό να μην έχει σχέση γιατί ο δίσκος ήταν ολοκαινουργιος και αφορμαριστος, λέω τώρα...) Τελικά αναγκάστηκα να βάλω πάλι τον 40άρη...
Και θέλω να ρωτήσω υπάρχει κάποια ιδιαίτερη προεργασία για να πέρασει κάποιος λειτουργικό σε νέο δίσκο, μήπως δεν έκανα κάτι? μήπως το dvd με το os που δίνουν δεν είναι bootable? μήπως ο δίσκος δεν είναι συμβατός (hitachi) με αυτόν που έχει απο τη μάνα του το ibook? (toshiba)

Μήπως κάποιος καλός άνθρωπος εκέι έξω έχει την απάντηση? Ευχαριστώ  :: 



Ps. Προσπαθώ να βρώ το root password για να προσθέσω ένα route αλλά μάταια...any idea?

----------


## pathfinder

το ξερω off-topic αλλα θα το πω...πολυ ωραιο αυτο το ibook απο μεσα...προσεγμενη δουλεια...οχι σαν τα αλλα laptop που βγαζεις το k/b και τσουπ να η πλακετα!!!

αλλα παιδαμα για τον δισκο...  ::  μην τα θελουμε και ολα δικα μας...


για τον δισκο που δεν βλεπεις μηπως πρεπει να pre-format σε καποιο apple format ( to οποιο δεν ξερω ποιο ειναι) ?

----------


## bchris

Τον δισκο δεν θα τον δεις εκει, γιατι ειναι γυαλι, και δεν βρισκει 
Apple bootable partition.

Το προβλημα σου ειναι γιατι δεν boot-αρεις απο το CD/DVD.
O Installer εχει το Disk Utility, που απο εκει μεσα θα κανεις partition/format τον hdd.

----------


## 69eyes

> Τον δισκο δεν θα τον δεις εκει, γιατι ειναι γυαλι, και δεν βρισκει 
> Apple bootable partition.
> 
> Το προβλημα σου ειναι γιατι δεν boot-αρεις απο το CD/DVD.
> O Installer εχει το Disk Utility, που απο εκει μεσα θα κανεις partition/format τον hdd.


Χμμμ...μπερδέυτηκα λιγο τώρα, δηλαδή λές να φταίει το dvd? 
Πρέπει να τον βάλω αρχικά σαν εξωτερικό usb και να χρησιμοποιήσω τον installer? Το περίεργο για μένα είναι ότι τον νέο δίσκο τον είχα φορμάρει με το macdrive μεσα απο win σε HFS extended...αλλά το αποτέλσεμα ήταν το ίδιο.... Το disk utility κάνει κάτι παραπάνω?

*edit:* Το δισκάκι αρνείται να bootarei, ενώ όταν μπαίνω στο OS ανοίγει κανονικά. Επιλέγω να κάνει install to OS, ζητάει restart αλλά μετα το reboot δεν ανοίγει ο installer, τελικά διαβάζει από το δίσκο και αυτά...μάλλον πρέπει να φταίει το δισκάκι...γενικά κυκλοφορεί εκεί έξω να το κατεβάσω new?

----------


## bchris

Φανταζομαι πως ολο και σε καποιου τα shares θα βρεις κατι....
Εγω εχω απο jaguar mexri tiger αλλα προς το παρον ειμαι off-awmn,
γιατι αντικαθιστω το PC me WRAP solution...

----------


## 69eyes

Κατέβασα μια έκδοση του tiger απο awmn αλλά καμμία τύχη...μία απο τα ίδια...

Μία ερώτηση, όταν βάζω το dvd με το OS και κρατώ πατημένω το alt κατα το boot θα έπρεπε στην οθόνη να μου δείχνει και το dvd drive περα από τον σκληρό?, γιατί μου εμφανίζει μόνο το σκληρό...any idea? Στην τελική αν μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει (να του δώσω τον δίσκο να περάσει λειτουργικο στο δικό του...?)
Μέχρι και στην γραμμή υποστήριξης της rainbow πήρα αλλά εκέι είναι παντελώς ασχετοι...

*edit: Μετά από ψάξιμο βρήκα και αυτο...*



```
Most Macs won't boot any version of os that has been released before its firmwares' production.

Another trick is to boot from Open Firmware..
 hold alt+command(apple)+o+f during startup which should boot it into OpenFirmware, this is similar to the bios on a pc. at the prompt, type: "boot cd:"
```

----------


## 69eyes

> Φανταζομαι πως ολο και σε καποιου τα shares θα βρεις κατι....
> Εγω εχω απο jaguar mexri tiger αλλα προς το παρον ειμαι off-awmn,
> γιατι αντικαθιστω το PC me WRAP solution...


 bchris κατέβασα το "macosx_10.4.3_8f1111_for_dtk_userdvd.iso" το οπόιο bootarei κανονικά (μου το εμφανίζει και όταν παταω το alt στην εκκίνηση μαζί με τον δίσκο (πράγμα που δεν γινόταν με το μαμα dvd(!) Το θέμα είναι ότι μετά απο ένα σημείο σταματάει να διαβάζει και κολλάει στην οθόνη που δείχνει το μηλαράκι....ΤΑ ΝΕΥΡΑ ΜΟΥ!  ::   ::  Τι φταίει ρε γμτ!?

----------


## bchris

Ποση ωρα περιμενες μεχρι να αποφανθεις οτι κολλησε?
Στο δικο μου ([email protected]) καθοταν αρκετη ωρα στο σημειο αυτο.....

----------


## 69eyes

Κανά 5λεπτο καλά είναι?

----------


## cirrus

> bchris κατέβασα το "macosx_10.4.3_8f1111_for_dtk_userdvd.iso" το οπόιο bootarei κανονικά...


Ρε αυτό είναι osx86. Δεν νομίζω να σου bootarei σε ibook...

----------


## 69eyes

osx86 είναι? Δεν είδα να λεει κάτι τέτοιο (αλλά δεν το κόβω κιόλας)  ::

----------


## mpak

το macosx_10.4.3_8f1111_for_dtk_userdvd.iso ειναι 100% για osx86.μην το πολυπαλευεις με το ΡΡC γιατι θα σου χαλασει το open firmware.

----------


## 69eyes

Έχεις δίκιο. Τελικά το πρόβλημα λύθηκε, εφταιγε το μαμίσιο dvd, μέχρι και στο verify που του έκανα πέταγε errors...(και είναι και original...)  ::  Βοοταρα από άλλο dvd του tiger που κατέβασα και όλα μια χαρά  ::

----------

